# Beamshots (updated with WA1185 3xD Mag) Strion, EO-9, P91, 1794, EO-13, WA1111, P5761



## cernobila (Feb 6, 2009)

Time to update some Incan beamshots to compare some of our favourite creations. This time the exposure is 100ASA, 1.6 sec, f4.0, set on wide angle about 28mm on the old 35mm format. The distance to the fence outside is just over 39 feet. (12m) I chose this exposure to be able to cover all the lights without washing out the centre too much with the stronger lamps/bulbs. For reference, the WE 3.7 lamp is slightly brighter than the SF P60 and not as bright as the SF P61, everything else is relative from there. The brighter the centre the greater the throw. With the FM D26 reflectors I tried to focus the bulbs as best as I could, some were able to focus better than others. All reflectors are close to MOP, the cells are all protected Li-Ion's charged to between 4.16v to 4.19v.

Here we go;






Control daytime





The lights





D19 E Strion 1x18650





Mini-Mag TL-3 2x14500





Scorpion Strion 1x17670





FM D26 Strion 1xC





D26 WE 3.7 1x18650





D19 E TL-3 2x18650





WE Eagle 9V 2x18650





D26 EO-9 2xC





D36 HO-9L 2x18650





D36 EO-9L 2x18650





D26 P91 2xC





D36 EO-13 3x18650





FM D26 WA1111 2xC





FM D26 FM1794 2xC





FM Prince WA1111 2xC





MAG WA1111 2xC





FM D26 WA1185 3xC





MAG P5761 2xD





MAG WA1185 3xD


----------



## roadie (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Beamshots of D19, D26, FMD26, D36, Mag, Strion, EO-9, P91, 1794, EO-13, WA1111, P*

well done !

thanks for the review!

ye 1185 has alot of spill in the magllite.


----------



## Brizzler (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Beamshots of D19, D26, FMD26, D36, Mag, Strion, EO-9, P91, 1794, EO-13, WA1111, P*

Awesome work! :goodjob: Very informative, much appreciated!


----------



## cl0123 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Beamshots of D19, D26, FMD26, D36, Mag, Strion, EO-9, P91, 1794, EO-13, WA1111, P*

:twothumbs Great compilation of beamshots!

The 2xC WA1111 does it for me. I am looking forward to setting up just that.

With Aloha, 

Clarence


----------



## cernobila (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Beamshots of D19, D26, FMD26, D36, Mag, Strion, EO-9, P91, 1794, EO-13, WA1111, P*



roadie said:


> well done !
> 
> thanks for the review!
> 
> ye 1185 has alot of spill in the magllite.



The 1185 is not in a Maglite but in the FM D26 BigLeef 3xC body. I think it does very well in such a small reflector, I am sure that it would be much better in a bigger reflector in a Maglite.


----------



## cernobila (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Beamshots of D19, D26, FMD26, D36, Mag, Strion, EO-9, P91, 1794, EO-13, WA1111, P*



cl0123 said:


> :twothumbs Great compilation of beamshots!
> 
> The 2xC WA1111 does it for me. I am looking forward to setting up just that.
> 
> ...



Which one?.......there is the FM D26 WA1111 in either the FM or BigLeef body, or the FM Prince, or the Maglite....all in 2xC.


----------



## lumenaddict (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Beamshots of D19, D26, FMD26, D36, Mag, Strion, EO-9, P91, 1794, EO-13, WA1111, P*

Very nice shots - Thank you.
So... rookie question - How does one get a WA 1185 into a D26 bi pin socket from 5mega? Did you just drill the reflector? 
It's a great idea - 
Thanks.


----------



## cernobila (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Beamshots of D19, D26, FMD26, D36, Mag, Strion, EO-9, P91, 1794, EO-13, WA1111, P*



lumenaddict said:


> Very nice shots - Thank you.
> So... rookie question - How does one get a WA 1185 into a D26 bi pin socket from 5mega? Did you just drill the reflector?
> It's a great idea -
> Thanks.



You get yourself one of these.....

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/219828


----------



## aussiebob (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Beamshots of D19, D26, FMD26, D36, Mag, Strion, EO-9, P91, 1794, EO-13, WA1111, P*

Another bunch of great shots!

Thanks man.


----------



## lumenaddict (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Beamshots of D19, D26, FMD26, D36, Mag, Strion, EO-9, P91, 1794, EO-13, WA1111, P*



cernobila said:


> You get yourself one of these.....
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/219828


 
Machinery like this appears to activate some kind of primative... sort-of preCambrian fire seeking component of my brain that renders my will effectively useless... :thinking:

so... I bought one. 

Is there a 12 step program for this somewhere in this forum?

Thanks for the link -:twothumbs

Good one FM


----------



## cernobila (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Beamshots of D19, D26, FMD26, D36, Mag, Strion, EO-9, P91, 1794, EO-13, WA1111, P*



lumenaddict said:


> Machinery like this appears to activate some kind of primative... sort-of preCambrian fire seeking component of my brain that renders my will effectively useless... :thinking:
> 
> so... I bought one.
> 
> ...



Well now that you have one of these you will need a body of some kind that will fit a Surefire type "C/P" head and at least 18500/18650 size cells. I prefer to use the no longer available AW C Li-Ion cells in either the FM 3xC body or the also no longer available BigLeef 3xC set-up. (unless you can find a BigLeef switch, the rest is pointless) In your case get yourself a 3x18650 body with a good quality switch.........Couple of good choices......FM 2x18650 C head C tail body plus 68mm extension tube.......or Leef 3x18650 C head C tail body.......or if you want a cheap outfit than a Solarforce L2 18650 body with two extension tubes.


----------



## lumenaddict (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Beamshots of D19, D26, FMD26, D36, Mag, Strion, EO-9, P91, 1794, EO-13, WA1111, P*

Perfect - Thank you.

I'm going with a Leef HA III 3 x 18650 and a SF bezel.
I have a similar setup which I run powered by 3 - IMR 18650's. This setup has a SF turbohead. 
I imagine this small reflector and bezel are going to get hot fairly quick. Should I be concerned about over heating the batteries?


----------



## lumenaddict (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: Beamshots of D19, D26, FMD26, D36, Mag, Strion, EO-9, P91, 1794, EO-13, WA1111, P*

I received the D26 with the 1185 and powered it up with 3 x IMR 18650's and... I cooked my surefire Z48 tailcap.
Can you suggest a reasonably affordable switch that is up to the task?


----------



## cernobila (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: Beamshots of D19, D26, FMD26, D36, Mag, Strion, EO-9, P91, 1794, EO-13, WA1111, P*



lumenaddict said:


> I received the D26 with the 1185 and powered it up with 3 x IMR 18650's and... I cooked my surefire Z48 tailcap.
> Can you suggest a reasonably affordable switch that is up to the task?



Sorry to hear that,.....I can not help because I don't have that kind of problem with any of my Li-Ion cells.....perhaps someone else?


----------



## EvilPaul2112 (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: Beamshots of D19, D26, FMD26, D36, Mag, Strion, EO-9, P91, 1794, EO-13, WA1111, P*

The Z48 is a weak switch. You should try to find a clickie LEEF or RPM switch for that tube. The Surefire twistie works well too...

I do have a queation about the G4 1185 set-up....Does anyone have any focusing tips????? Ive played around with it for a bit and can only get a flood beam with little hotspot.


----------



## cernobila (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: Beamshots of D19, D26, FMD26, D36, Mag, Strion, EO-9, P91, 1794, EO-13, WA1111, P*



EvilPaul2112 said:


> The Z48 is a weak switch. You should try to find a clickie LEEF or RPM switch for that tube. The Surefire twistie works well too...
> 
> I do have a queation about the G4 1185 set-up....Does anyone have any focusing tips????? Ive played around with it for a bit and can only get a flood beam with little hotspot.



I did the same when I first got mine, started with the bulb pins being level with the base (not sticking out and not too far inside either) and adjusted the brass holder a bit at a time in one direction and then the other.....the best I achieved was what you see in the beamshot, mostly floody.

btw, just received my third KD protected "D" cell for my D Mag, about to try out the 1185 in the Mag with three Li-Ion D cells.....


----------



## 325addict (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: Beamshots of D19, D26, FMD26, D36, Mag, Strion, EO-9, P91, 1794, EO-13, WA1111, P*

Is that really true: the P91 is brighter indeed than the EO-13???
When I see the pictures, I say yes! But.... when I see the stats, it can't be true, or.... ???

Timmo.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: Beamshots of D19, D26, FMD26, D36, Mag, Strion, EO-9, P91, 1794, EO-13, WA1111, P*

Great pics-I really like the uniformed beam of the MAG WA1111 2xC.:twothumbs


----------



## cernobila (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: Beamshots of D19, D26, FMD26, D36, Mag, Strion, EO-9, P91, 1794, EO-13, WA1111, P*



325addict said:


> Is that really true: the P91 is brighter indeed than the EO-13???
> When I see the pictures, I say yes! But.... when I see the stats, it can't be true, or.... ???
> 
> Timmo.



No its not, if you look at the centre, the EO-13 is brighter with much better throw. The P91 is more of a floody lamp. In real life use the EO-13 is clearly brighter than the P91.


----------



## cernobila (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: Beamshots of D19, D26, FMD26, D36, Mag, Strion, EO-9, P91, 1794, EO-13, WA1111, P*



ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> Great pics-I really like the uniformed beam of the MAG WA1111 2xC.:twothumbs



There is nothing like a good large reflector to get the most out of any bulb/cell combination.


----------



## bigchelis (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: Beamshots of D19, D26, FMD26, D36, Mag, Strion, EO-9, P91, 1794, EO-13, WA1111, P*

These pictures are ispiring my quest for the "C" cell and KT-1.

I have the KT-1 with 3 IMR 18650 and IMR700 lumen lamp, but the runtime is 40 to 50 min. 

With the New "C" cells comming out I really am hopping it doubles my runtime.


----------



## cernobila (Mar 15, 2009)

Finally put together a Mag 3xD with Kai protected D Li-Ion cells with WA1185 bulb. Actually it is a 2xD body with Fivemega's 65mm extender with regular tailcap, cut down spring and AW soft start/three level switch. This combination gives the shortest possible length using the regular tailcap and 3xD protected Li-Ion cells.......It is now the brightest light that I have. It is brighter overall and about the same in throw as my 2xD P5761 light but with significantly longer run time.


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Mar 15, 2009)

This thread is cool....Thanks for taking the time to do the beamshots.


----------



## Patriot (Mar 15, 2009)

What an amazingly comprehensive series of beamshots! That room with all of its lighter colors almost acts like a big light box and is is great for showing the differences. Two of my favorite bulbs, the 1111 & 1185 both look wonderful.

Thanks for all of these great shots cernobila. You're picture quality is awesome! :twothumbs


----------



## Joe_torch (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi cernobila! Great beam shots :thumbsup: & thanks for sharing.
In your opinion, in terms of throw, over birightness & beam, between the 5761 & 1185, which is the winner?
Thanks!
Joe


----------



## cernobila (Mar 19, 2009)

Joe_torch said:


> Hi cernobila! Great beam shots :thumbsup: & thanks for sharing.
> In your opinion, in terms of throw, over birightness & beam, between the 5761 & 1185, which is the winner?
> Thanks!
> Joe



To be honest, I think that the throw is identical between these two from the same Maglite head. The 5761 was run by 2x Kai protected D cells and the 1185 was run by 3x Kai protected D cells. My feeling is that the 1185 may be slightly brighter overall but there isn’t much in it maybe 100 lumens, that is practically nothing with these bulbs. The main difference would be that the 1185 has much greater run time than the 5761 but is a bigger light. For me, run time is more important than the size so I would lean towards the 1185.


----------



## Joe_torch (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks cernobila! Now I've a better idea about what I should build later!
Joe




cernobila said:


> To be honest, I think that the throw is identical between these two from the same Maglite head. The 5761 was run by 2x Kai protected D cells and the 1185 was run by 3x Kai protected D cells. My feeling is that the 1185 may be slightly brighter overall but there isn’t much in it maybe 100 lumens, that is practically nothing with these bulbs. The main difference would be that the 1185 has much greater run time than the 5761 but is a bigger light. For me, run time is more important than the size so I would lean towards the 1185.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Aug 12, 2009)

Fantastic thread! Great job, Cernobolia. 

Thanks.


----------



## edc3 (Aug 13, 2009)

Great pics! A month or so back I was researching what LA to put in a Wolf Eyes Sniper body I had lying around. After seeing your photos I purchased an EO-9. I'm very happy with it. It never fails to satisfy. Thanks!


----------



## cernobila (Aug 13, 2009)

edc3 said:


> Great pics! A month or so back I was researching what LA to put in a Wolf Eyes Sniper body I had lying around. After seeing your photos I purchased an EO-9. I'm very happy with it. It never fails to satisfy. Thanks!



Lumens Factory lamps are my favourite for all kinds of lights........btw, I presume that you are talking about a Sniper with 168 extender? Or perhaps a Sniper with 2x RCR123/IMR123 cells?


----------



## edc3 (Aug 13, 2009)

cernobila said:


> Lumens Factory lamps are my favourite for all kinds of lights........btw, I presume that you are talking about a Sniper with 168 extender? Or perhaps a Sniper with 2x RCR123/IMR123 cells?



You're right, it's a Sniper with 2xIMR16340. VERY bright. It was one of the first quality flashlights I ever bought. It's good to be using it again. I'm an LED guy, but this setup is a lot of fun. :devil:


----------



## hoongern (Dec 16, 2009)

Does anyone still have these beamshots? They're not loading anymore...


----------



## cernobila (Dec 17, 2009)

hoongern said:


> Does anyone still have these beamshots? They're not loading anymore...



I have used "XS" before, not very reliable, changed to "photobucket", bit of luck they should stay longer


----------



## hoongern (Dec 17, 2009)

cernobila said:


> I have used "XS" before, not very reliable, changed to "photobucket", bit of luck they should stay longer



Thanks! Awesome beamshots! I love the huge 'wall of light' with the D26/1185. Can't wait to get mine!

Did you change the stock lens/reflector on your minimag TL-3?


----------



## cernobila (Dec 17, 2009)

hoongern said:


> Thanks! Awesome beamshots! I love the huge 'wall of light' with the D26/1185. Can't wait to get mine!
> 
> Did you change the stock lens/reflector on your minimag TL-3?



Yes I think that the "kit" came with a reflector replacement. Only included it out of curiosity, not a practical outfit.


----------



## Swagg (Feb 6, 2010)

Man thanks for the Beam Shots! Those FM G4 D26 drop ins are great room sweepers! It looks like the D26 1185 lights up the whole room perfectly.


----------

